# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El trasvase Tajo-Segura perjudica a Ávila mientras la Junta permanece indiferente

## NoRegistrado

* Los socialistas de Cebreros han alertado de las consecuencias para Ávila de las nuevas condiciones del trasvase Tajo-Segura, acordadas por los gobiernos autonómicos del PP, sin la participación de la Junta de Castilla y León
*



> El PSOE de Cebreros ha lamentado que la Junta haya estado, “ausente en la negociación y posterior acuerdo de las nuevas condiciones de dicho trasvase, contraviniendo de este modo los principios del Estatuto de Autonomía”, donde se establece que “la Junta de Castilla y León emitirá un informe preceptivo sobre cualquier decisión estatal que implique transferencia de aguas fuera del territorio de la Comunidad”.
> 
> Sin embargo, según la Agrupación Socialista de Cebreros, la Junta, “en una evidente dejación de funciones, ha contemplado el proceso de negociación de las nuevas condiciones del trasvase con absoluto desinterés y ha sido incapaz de participar en las conversaciones mantenidas para que la voz de los ciudadanos de Ávila y de Castilla y León fuera escuchada”.
> 
> Así, ha recordado dicha agrupación, por un lado, el Canal de Isabel II tiene derechos adquiridos para detraer agua del Alberche con destino al abastecimiento de la Comunidad de Madrid (65 hectómetros cúbicos anuales de media en 19 años hidrológicos), y por otro, el volumen mínimo para autorizar el trasvase se sube a 400 hectómetros cúbicos en la cabecera.
> 
> Por ello, apuntan los socialistas cebrereños, “no resulta aventurado pensar que será a costa del caudal del río Alberche y, por tanto, del desarrollo de comarcas abulenses”, de ahí que reclamen a la Junta de Castilla y León “que actúe en consecuencia para defender los intereses de un territorio de su competencia y que cumpla con las atribuciones que le otorga el Estatuto de Autonomía para garantizar que Ávila no salga perjudicada con las condiciones del trasvase acordadas”.


http://avilared.com/not/7579/el_tras...erente_rdquo_/

Y éstos membrillos del psoe se dan cuenta ahora del timo que les han metido.

Hay que ser muy tonto, muy pardillo, y muy membrillo, para no darse cuenta de que cerrándose Madrid (por servilismo y cierta ignorancia) la puerta para tomar parte de su abastecimiento de Entrepeñas y Buendía, y teniendo sus propios embalses hiperexplotados, quien lo va a pagar es el río Alberche, que se embalsa al lado de Cebreros en el embalse de Burguillo.
Embalse que se va a exprimir como un limón, para sacar el agua para Madrid y Toledo.

 Manda narices que hasta Toledo tenga que tirar del Alberche, del agua que almacena Ávila, y no tener derecho al Agua de los embalses del Tajo. Es que, como dijo el entonces ministro de defensa, hoy embajador en Londres: MANDA HU*V*S.

 ¿Hasta cuando ésta sinrazón? ¿Hasta cuando Madrid va a seguir sin enterarse de qué va esto?

Saludos. Miguel.

*FIN AL DESVÍO DEL TAJO. FIN AL HIDROCOLONIALISMO EN CLM.* *IN MEMORIAN DE NODOYUNA.*

----------

Nodoyuna baneado (22-nov-2013),Varanya (06-dic-2013)

----------


## faeton

Bueno eso no es cierto del todo.

Primero, porque Madrid reclama sus derechos de agua, vía Almoguera de donde abastece al Sureste Madrileño y varias zonas de Guadalajara, así como a toda la comunidad del Girasol (tarancón, Noblejas), y complementa el sistema del Algodor (Mora de Toledo) y hasta la Sagra toledana, y por otro lado, complementa el sistema de Picadas.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...128212644.html

http://legislacion.derecho.com/anunc...marino-3414689

http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...423437380.html

----------

